# Gator at the Front Door in Sun City Hilton Head



## Lisa P (Jun 11, 2006)

The photo of an alligator climbing the wall next to these folks' front door is a riot!  Check out this article in the Island Packet.  It says you can get some oddball behavior from gators at this time of year - yow!  

How close is Sun City to any of the timeshare resorts?


----------



## Janette (Jun 11, 2006)

We are 13 miles from the bridge but there are probably more alligators on HHI than in Sun City. People think that it is sometimes fun to feed alligators and this causes them to approach people. This is their mating season and they sometimes get out of their normal habitats looking for a mate. I walk on the sidewalks along side the lagoons and have no fear of being attached by a gator. I don't go out into the dark street at night without a flashlight and we keep garage doors closed. I'm more afraid of golfers hitting my house than gators attaching.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 11, 2006)

Janette, I thought only Bulldogs not Gators were allowed in Sun City!


----------



## grest (Jun 12, 2006)

YIKES!
Connie


----------



## Janette (Jun 12, 2006)

That's why I'm not afraid. UGA DAWGS aren't afraid of any GATORS!!


----------



## Debbie0329 (Jun 13, 2006)

You've got gators - we've got bears!  The bears do usually run away though when they see people - sometimes they're so intent on getting the bird feeder they don't leave willingly....

Deb


----------

